# extra pair of boots on longer trip?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, no, not really.

I ride the same pair of boots day in and day out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just get a portable dryer for your boots, or pull the liner, or do both.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I just make sure I pull the liner out of the boot, a lot of times even pull the insole out and dry it good. Stick it by the heater or fire and your solid.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I never had a second pair with me on trips. When flying, space and weight is limited... boots are both, big n heavy .
Ask if the lodge where you're going to stay has a drying room for boots - many do. If not, bring a portable dryer.

If you have BOA boots it's worth to have a repair kit if the cable or knob breaks, which can happen.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

neni said:


> I never had a second pair with me on trips. When flying, space and weight is limited... boots are both, big n heavy. .
> Ask if the lodge you are has a drying room for boots - maby do. If not, bring a portable dryer.
> 
> If you have BOA boots it's worth to have a repair kit if the cable or knob breaks, which can happen.


My old faithfuls are standard lace-ups. Easy to replace a broken lace.

Got a pair of BOAs on clearance this summer and was thinking of bringing those but they're not broken in yet.

One pair of boots it is, and it will be the old ones.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> just get a portable dryer for your boots, or pull the liner, or do both.


^^^^ this.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to go against the grain on this one.

Granted that it doesn't go against your luggage allowance and you already have two boots, I'd say go for it.

I personally like having clean boots to switch out with. Case in point, we went to Killington back in April this past season, a few of the guys forgot to take their boots out of the car and ended up having to ride the next day with cold, damp boots. Drying the boots out is great, but only if you remember to do it.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Maierapril said:


> Drying the boots out is great, but only if you remember to do it.


I'm a bit OCD about gear so I'm not likely to forget.

I'm also a recovering over-packer. You're never cured, you're just in recovery. Got myself to the point of doing most air travel with only a carry-on. I went to Bali with just a backpack. But the airline luggage allotment for this trip is higher than usual. Trying to resist the urge to bring every damn thing just because I can. Traveling light has its benefits.

I do want to rock these new boots on this trip though...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Your new boots will be thoroughly broken in by the end of the trip...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Do people really have multiple pairs of boots? I've had a few pairs at once when trying to decide what I really liked, but since then I sold all the rest. One pair is all I need! All day every day...

On a trip I'd pack light. MAYBE two boards if there's a chance of some REALLY different weather over the course of the trip. I'd prefer to have room for the rest of the stuff. Multiple pairs of gloves! Check. Multiple pairs of goggles? Check. Multiple pairs of underwear? Optional.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Even when you break a boot, it's pretty rare that it's completely unusable, anything that would break your boot in that way is going to wreck your feet too. Boot backups are more like bringing extra laces, repair tape, and maybe shoe goo to repair anything that might go wrong.

It's much more likely that you'll snap a board, break a binding, or shred some gloves in an unrecoverable way and need a replacement on the spot.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have two pairs of boots almost always(at home), but one is pretty much a dedicated stiff splitboarding pair and the other a bit softer regular resort pair. If you have space take em both. Who knows maybe you ride the unlikely pair and have an epic day. Breaking in boots on a trip also sounds painful.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

rpadc said:


> My old faithfuls are standard lace-ups. Easy to replace a broken lace.
> 
> Got a pair of BOAs on clearance this summer and was thinking of bringing those but they're not broken in yet.
> 
> One pair of boots it is, and it will be the old ones.


Break in the boas by wearing them around the house a few hours a week.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BFBF said:


> Break in the boas by wearing them around the house a few hours a week.


Yeah there's still nothing like breaking them in on the hill. I wouldn't break in boots on a trip! First few (short) days of the season might be a good time to break in new boots. My feet are usually out to lunch anyway for the first few days! :facepalm3:


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

BFBF said:


> Break in the boas by wearing them around the house a few hours a week.


Great idea... except it's August in Maryland.

Even with the a/c on my feet will be hot as balls!

But these BOA's are lighter than my laced boots and I'll be hiking for turns. Might have to try this.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What the heck is this "breaking in boots"  maybe my memory is fading, but I think there's nothing which resembles a breaking in in a positive way I remember when getting new boots. Get them, ride them. I've never walked around at home in new boots... Boots get softer by time which is rather negative.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I just get them and ride them. I love the first 40/50 days in new boots. After that they are packing out alot and I'm putting fillers in to make them snug again. Fortunately I have found boots that are amazing for me out of the box. Flow talons. Thought about grabbing some driver X just for shirts and giggles this season.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> I've never walked around at home in new boots... Boots get softer by time which is rather negative.





Argo said:


> I just get them and ride them. I love the first 40/50 days in new boots. After that they are packing out alot and I'm putting fillers in to make them snug again. Fortunately I have found boots that are amazing for me out of the box. Flow talons. Thought about grabbing some driver X just for shirts and giggles this season.


Maybe that's the problem with stiffer boots? I run Driver Xs and they hurt a bit at first. I do like a good snug boot though. I'd say the first 10 days are sore for me, and they get better until about day 50. I've got well over 100 days of heavy use on my current pair and they're going strong. Probably still stiffer than most brand new boots! :hairy:


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

You people are messing me up now. I was trying to be reasonable. So what is the final consensus, bring old boots, new boots or both?

Probably no consensus, because no one will agree. :hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If I bought them, I'd ride them. 

Just throwing this out there, maybe it's a terrible idea. It's summer, leave them in the sun, or warmish place, to soften the liner and toss them on your feet and walk around a bit. I only say this because at least around here all the shops are in bike mode and when i asked for a heat mold last Sept they said to come back in a month when they are in snow mode.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Maybe that's the problem with stiffer boots? I run Driver Xs and they hurt a bit at first. I do like a good snug boot though.


Aren't Driver Xs a 10 out of 10 in stiffness? I tried to get some from a CL seller and they felt like iron vices.

If they fit right, I would have gotten them though. Crazy control for steeps at speed.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I usually get new boots between 120 and 150 days. Remember though, I'm 280 lbs. I crush those things.flow talons are the stiffest boots in the flow line.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Maybe that's the problem with stiffer boots? I run Driver Xs and they hurt a bit at first.


Dunno how a Spark XV compares to a Driver X. The Driver was not suitable for my legs thus I've never owned a pair. 

The XV has stayed stiff through its first season, even tho I've been using it for hiking. Pretty happy that I won't have to buy boots again this year, gonna put a second season on them! (The boots I had before were soft rubbery wellingtons after a comparable season )


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Just because you're in my doesn't mean you can't break in boots. It's been pretty mild in my this summer. I'm actually wearing my new boots right now while I'm typing this


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If you shred Dual's like Wheezy, you don't even have to take your boards off.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

rpadc said:


> If they fit right, I would have gotten them though. Crazy control for steeps at speed.


Yeah, I'm thrilled they fit my feet well, I like a stiff setup for everything. 



neni said:


> Dunno how a Spark XV compares to a Driver X. The Driver was not suitable for my legs thus I've never owned a pair.
> 
> The XV has stayed stiff through its first season, even tho I've been using it for hiking. Pretty happy that I won't have to buy boots again this year, gonna put a second season on them! (The boots I had before were soft rubbery wellingtons after a comparable season )


Not sure, but the fact that you can hike in the Sparks makes me thing they'd be softer. With the drivers laced up I can't flex my ankle. Would be like trying to hike with moon boots on. :eyetwitch2:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Not sure, but the fact that you can hike in the Sparks makes me thing they'd be softer. With the drivers laced up I can't flex my ankle. Would be like trying to hike with moon boots on. :eyetwitch2:


You can't hike with them laced up :laugh:. They have a lacing system adapted for hiking with separate lacing for the ankle part.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have 3 pairs of Ions, 2 are the same size for winter use, and 1 pair half a size smaller for spring use...

I don't fly very often, most of the resorts i hit are in the car, so take both pairs, BUT, when i fly, i have been known to wear a new pair on the plane (unlaced) to save space, weight and break them in...! When i say wear them, i mean from check in to arrivals and not tightly laced, just enough to be done up...  I find this an effective way of getting used to new boots...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Do people really have multiple pairs of boots? I've had a few pairs at once when trying to decide what I really liked, but since then I sold all the rest. One pair is all I need! All day every day...
> 
> On a trip I'd pack light. MAYBE two boards if there's a chance of some REALLY different weather over the course of the trip. I'd prefer to have room for the rest of the stuff. Multiple pairs of gloves! Check. Multiple pairs of goggles? Check. Multiple pairs of underwear? Optional.


Do people really have multiple pairs of boots? Bwa ha ha ha

Just like boards, there's specific boots for certain tasks.

I have a walking store in my car. don't always bring extra boots but sometimes if it's shitty out, I'll bring a whole new set up. 
Boots, socks, pants, everything.

It's like a whole new day, it's fuckin' awesome. haha
Don't knock it, till you try it.


TT

I have a dozen or more that I switch up, prolly 4 get the call the most though.

I went & searched out my Flow booties, I couldn't find the Talons in my size on craigslist, but I did find a pair of Hylites.

The reason.

Everyone says these boots or those boots are great, blah blah blah.

Argo, is a fuckin' beast. @ just shy of 14 feet tall & a little over a thousand pounds
That's gonna put a beat down on any boot. 
Doesn't mean shit, if he rides 3 times a year though.
Put 1000:eyetwitch2: days on em in that year, now were talkin'.

So when he says, they stay stiff.
I know it's not just a bullshit story.


TT

Damn good boots buddy:jumping1:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> I usually get new boots between 120 and 150 days. Remember though, I'm 280 lbs. I crush those things.flow talons are the stiffest boots in the flow line.


Are they stiffer than Burton Driver X 2014 and up?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Are they stiffer than Burton Driver X 2014 and up?


Pretty sure my HYLITES are stiffer.

Bet chya a Lifer, you pick up the talons if you try em on.:embarrased1::hairy:


TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Pretty sure my HYLITES are stiffer.
> 
> Bet chya a Lifer, you pick up the talons if you try em on.:embarrased1::hairy:
> 
> ...


Nice try...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Nice try...


No? 

You don't like that bet, shitty. haha


TT

Mine have held up wicked too.
I can put a beatin' on boots for a svelte buck sixty five.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Wear em on the plane.

Problem solved.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Nice try...


For those of you that don't know what a "Lifer" is?

This is a FullBag Lifer.

Lifer


TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> For those of you that don't know what a "Lifer" is?
> 
> This is a FullBag Lifer.
> 
> ...


Thanks TT.


----------

